# Michelin Tires/Optimal Tire Pressure



## abubnic (May 20, 2014)

I recently purchased( 4) Michelin Primacy MXV4 all season performance 245/45R18 tires for my 2004 Maxima SE.

The recommended tire pressure was 32 psi. 

My question is --if I am not interested in comfort, but mainly interested in maximum tread wear and maximum gas mileage, should I be adjusting the tire pressure higher to achieve that goal.

If so what is the new recommended tire pressure? 

Thanks for your help.


----------

